# Rockwell 34-440 10" Contractors Saw



## Michael E. (Jun 10, 2008)

Rockwell 34-440 10" Contractors Saw

In the past the members of this Forum have been very helpful providing parts sources for tools. That being said I'm looking for two bearings for the saw above. The part number is 1086894 for both. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I wouldn't hold my breath for help from anyone on that saw outside of Delta considering its age. 
The old Rockwell and the Delta from the early to mid 80s are so similar that they might be compatible. Also there might be an analog to it being sold for some other Delta tool or sold separately. 

If you have access to the existing parts list for the Rockwell and the part # of the bearings it may be possible to match it from many places.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Michael E. said:


> Rockwell 34-440 10" Contractors Saw
> 
> In the past the members of this Forum have been very helpful providing parts sources for tools. That being said I'm looking for two bearings for the saw above. The part number is 1086894 for both. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I think Ron is probably right as far as tracking down with that number. But, that said, If you can come up with some specs, ID, OD, thickness you may be able to get a replacement from somewhere else, Fastenal, ???, maybe even a NAPA. 
Good Luck,


----------



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree, bearings shouldn't be that hard to find locally for a American made machine. Pull the bearings and go to your local bearing supply, such as Motion Industries. Someone should be able to match them up.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Charlie's post... Take the bearing in to a bearing specialty shop... they have 20 ways from Sunday to match it.. and if they don't have the identical model they'll likely have a superior one that will fit.


----------



## Michael E. (Jun 10, 2008)

*Rockwell Saw Bearings*

After spending a considerable amount of time on the phone I found a repair shop/store that not only has the bearings, but will install them for a reasonable price. I took them down today and they will mail the arbor back to me on Thursday. The saw will be back in service on Friday. Thanks to all for the for the good information.


----------



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad to hear that things worked out for you. Let me know if you want the best dust collection on the saw.


----------



## daSpud (Apr 21, 2010)

*I have one too!*

Hi Mike,

I am doing the bearing thing too. I pulled it apart and they look like pretty standard bearings. I will check with the local machine shop.

I used a friends Delta saw the other day and discovered a few things that I want to fix. His saw was much quieter than mine. Mine has bad bearings.

Also in changing his blade there is room for a 2nd wrench on the back side of the arbor. I have always had to use a block of wood to wedge against the blade.

In taking my saw apart I see the flats on the arbor for the 2nd wrench. It is just that they are pushed in so far that there is no clearance for the 2nd wrench. 

Mike (or anybody with this saw) I was wondering if you change your blades with 2 wrenches? I have a picture of mine I can send or post as appropriate.

I was planning of using a washer to move the arbor to the side more to give clearance, but this will change where the blade pops through the throat plate.

Anyone have any thoughts or experience with this?

Thanks in advance, Bob


----------



## Michael E (Jun 10, 2008)

daSpud said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I am doing the bearing thing too. I pulled it apart and they look like pretty standard bearings. I will check with the local machine shop.
> 
> ...


Bob 
I only have one wrench that was supplied with the saw. I use a block of wood and the wrench to change the blade.. I had some vibration with my saw and was able to quiet it some with one of those link belts you see in catalogs. I got mine at Rockler. Some of the vibration may be an unbalanced blade. The new bearings helped a lot. Good luck with your saw.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Bob. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------

